# which rifle manufacturer for a 7mm/08 or 308?



## phil-243

I am currently simplifying my hunting rifles.
I will be getting rid if a 270WSM & a 338 Winchester Mag.

I want to replace them with one gun.
My preference is a 7mm/08, second choice is a 308.
I will only by a riflr with; ss barrel & a synthetic stock.
Given those constraints:

I have been looking at the Savage, Tikka 3 Lite, Remington 700, and Browning A-Bolt.

I presently will keep by 22's (22-250 Coyote & 20VT Cooper, 22LR CZ),
as well as my Tikka ss lite in 243.

Should I hunt anything larger than an Elk I will more than likely get a 375 Ruger.
*
Opinions on which manufactures on the 7mm/08?*

:sniper:


----------



## deacon

My son is using a Savage 7mm08 and it is a great gun. Very accurate, light and easy to handle. Would definitely recommend. 150gr puts a hole about size of quarter in game.


----------



## tigerdog

I would also recommend a Savage. I've been thinking about the same gun you seem to be looking for. I don't own anything in between my .243 and 7mm mag (both Savage).


----------



## iwantabuggy

I'd go with this one of these in 7mm08: http://savagearms.com/16fcss.htm
or one of these in 308: http://savagearms.com/12fvss.htm

Or you could order the first one from the custom shop with a little heavier barrel, or the second one chambered in 7mm08.


----------



## huntin1

Savage!

huntin1


----------



## deacon

Down side to 7mm08 over 308 is lack of ammunition options


----------



## rlzman68

I own a Tikka in a 7mm-08 OUTSTANDING RIFLE


----------



## travash

i like remington rifles own a 700 adl and have no complaints what so ever and remingtons are easy to find and a good rifle at reasonable price. i have a 270 i make 300 yd shots with, with no question. good action and a battle tested rifle. i hunt with it and hoping to hone my long range skills and this gun is capable of doing both. pick up each of the guns and see which you prefer to hold and feels good. good luck


----------



## BigBlue

phil-243,
You already own a Tikka S.S. Lite in .243, so I think you already know which rifle to get. I have one Tikka in .243 and another in .30-06 and love them both. Smooth, accurate, dependable and light weight, what else could you ask of a rifle?
Don


----------



## KRAKMT

Just picked up a Sako A7 in 7mm-08 for a loaner/girlfriend rifle. I kept putting the tikka in her hand and she kept reaching for the sako- fortunately she rejected the kimber and Finnlight. I have installed a limbsaver and am checking with Talley for one piece rings but it seems to shoot great.
K


----------



## Bernie P.

Ammo for the 308 is a little easier to find as it's been around longer but the 7-08 has better ballistics.I think in time it will be just as easy to come by as it's been steadily picking up fans since being introduced.


----------



## xdeano

I'm going to vote for the Sako A7 they look like a nice rifle, I like what they did with the weaver mounts vs what they have on the model 85. I have a 243 in the 85 and it shoots tacks with any round I feed it. I'd also take a look at the Tikka, their a good rifle too.

xdeano


----------



## striped1

the savage is the best rifle for your money. There isn't a better factory trigger out there and the barrel is free floated.

I would go with the .308 because of the variety of load choices. Not as important if you handload, but if you do not the .308 has many more choices


----------



## wmmichael20

savage but the stocks stink ....they seem kind of flimsey and the for arme seems to flex alot when I pick them up I would go for it though and purchase a houge overmolded stock for it then it would be perfect  they are aluminum bedded and freefloated and offer awsome grip as well as a awsome recoil pad


----------



## nesika308

I am a big .308 fan, but own both and can find little differance out to 300 yds. This time around I built a custom .308 win. I am convinced it was worth the extra cash. When we talk Rem 700, savage, Tikka, Sako & Browning and add a quality optic with mounts it adds up to big bucks. With a custom by a good 'smith it takes the guess work out of fit and for the most part accuracy.


----------



## rlzman68

IF YOU OWN A TIKKA YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW WHAT TO GET !!!!!!


----------



## varmit b gone

I have not handled the Tikkas, but have heard nothing but good. But if it were me and in my expiriences I would go with the Remington. They are a time proven rifle and are quite accurate. The actions are second to none and the triggers aren't bad. I had a Savage and wouldn't even consider buying another, because if its a hunting rifle, you can't tell the difference in the grouping when you take a deer or any other animal other than maybe prairie dogs at longer distances, but by the sounds of it, that isn't what this rifle will be for, and how it feels turns into a big thing when you are shooting off hand or in any other shooting position in the field, for there are no sandbags, and the savages just feel like junk, but thats just my 0.02


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have two friends recently purchase the Marlin bolt actions. They have a Rem style bold Savage barrel and trigger. One is a .308 the other a 30-06 and both of them reported extreme accuracy out of the box well beyond their expectations.

Both guns are shooting 1" groups at 100 yards with factory Hornaday ammo and cost is under $300.00! The rifles are well balanced and black synthetic stocked as well.

Since we all know that barrel, action and trigger is where you get tack drivers this combo is a very good value. Myself in handling them, I found the stock configuration to be comfortable and well balanced!


----------



## Bernie P.

I think I'd go with a Rem model 7 in 7-08.


----------



## mrb

I own several 7mm08's, including a couple custom built ones, and love the caliber
as for what one to buy, well, there all pretty good, but I am very partial to a remington action, but I do not like the model 7's barrel, I have 2 , and had both barrels replaced with slightly heavier ones, still light, but shoot much better
if you are not an accurcy nut, and average will do, then buy the one that feels best in your hands, and catches your eye the most, as that will make owning it more of a joy to you, and most guns shoot fairly well these days, across the board, with the savages and remingtons , more towards the front on better than averages!!
the remingtons will have the most aftermarket items out there, and are the MOST built on actions out there bar none!!
and if for some reason your rilfe doesn't meet you accurcy standards, there are plenty of thing that can be done from mild to wild and costly , to make it shoot better

but me, I would tell you to buy a rem 700(not model 7) in 7mm08, and take it from there!!
second choice would be a savage, and what ever from there!


----------



## jfd_82nd

I have a remington 700 sps in 7mm08 and it is a great round i have taking two elk in new mexico with it and countless deer with it its very accurate with low recoil and it beats a .308 hands down !!!!


----------



## driggy

Thought I'd throw another in for good measure. Kimber Montana. Custom rifle for only slightly higher than regular prices. Scheels in Fargo had some on sale a few weeks ago. Their sale prices were equal to other manufacturer's regular prices. I have a 84M in 7-08 and love it. Light but little recoil.


----------



## doubledroptine08

i would take the tikka. i owned a remington and it was a good gun but my best freind shoots a tikka and wow is it a sweet gun so does my dad u cant go wrong with either caliber though have killed deer with both. and no complaints here...


----------



## duckslyr

Kimber 84M. it is the lightest rifle you will ever pick up.


----------



## NDTerminator

Without questioning why in the world you would part with your WSM and 338 (I can think of only a handful of rifles I ever sold that I didn't wish I still had or replaced later)...

Either the Tikka or Remington 700, depending on how much you want to spend. I would be inclined to go with a 7MM/08, but I do love my LH 700 heavy barrel in 308...


----------



## mike landrich

The Kimber is a spectacular rifle, if you don't mind spending the money.

Big question, did you ever sell the 338? If not, what model is it and how much do you want for it?


----------



## Fancied06

can't go wrong with tikka .308


----------



## R6.5x55

TIKKA! The best value and a great shooter.


----------



## trikortreat

my dad just got the 700 308 compact tactical and its awesome. but u said you wanted stainless steal. his is blued and fluted. but thats one of my favorite guns not to mention it looks awesome decked out.


----------



## trikortreat

sorry guys its coated with a special nytrate not blued i just read up on it and was talkin to my old man.


----------



## Rumpig69

Hi
I own a Tikka T3 Lite in .243Win and a Savage model16 weather warrior 7mm-08Rem I reload both.
The Savage loves Woodleigh 140gr pills. I nock down reddeer outto 250mtr mostly head shots to save the meat.
Either one would be perfect but if you have the coin go Sako.
Remington is ok if you want accessories over quality.


----------



## farmerj

that's like asking which is better. Chevy or Ford? Glock or Beretta.


----------



## huntin1

farmerj said:


> that's like asking which is better. Chevy or Ford? Glock or Beretta.


Well, everyone knows that Chevy is better. But them last two, Glock or Beretta, neither one. :laugh: :laugh:

:beer:

huntin1


----------

